# TNT Rice is nice



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2010)

Having a pork roast?   Like rice? My grand kids love this.


Cook 1 c. rice with a 1 inch piece of fresh poeeled ginger In 2 c. boiling water, til done, about 25 minutes. While rice is cooking soak 1/4 c. raisins and currants and 2 oz. chopped apricots In  hot water to cover, then drain when plump. When rice is ready, remove ginger and put rice into warm serving casserole add pepper and 1/2 tea. nutmeg 2 tea. minced shallots,1 tab. lemon juice,1/2 tea. coriander,and 1 tab, evoo Now gentky fold in your plumped raisins,currants and apricots. Just as you serve top with1/2 c. toasted pine nuts.
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## babetoo (Apr 23, 2010)

sounds yummy to me, will have to find recipes for rice, i can eat as much as i want, if unsalted. thank you.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 23, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Having a pork roast?   Like rice? My grand kids love this.
> 
> 
> Cook 1 c. rice with a 1 inch piece of fresh oeeled ginger In 2 c. boiling water, til done, about 25 minutes. While rice is cooking soak 1/4 c. raisins and currants and 2 oz. chopped apricots In  hot water to cover, then drain when plump. When rice is ready, remove ginger and put rice into warm serving casserole add pepper and 1/2 tea. nutmeg 2 tea. minced shallots,1 tab. lemon juice,1/2 tea. coriander,and 1 tab, evoo Now gentky fold in your plumped raisins,currants and apricots. Just as you serve top with1/2 c. toasted pine nuts.
> ...



Sounds really good.  Have you ever tried just tossing the raisins, currants and apricots in to cook with the rice?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Sounds really good.  Have you ever tried just tossing the raisins, currants and apricots in to cook with the rice?


No I haven't I'm like my DH do everything the hard way But that is a great idea. Next time one less step.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 23, 2010)

babetoo said:


> sounds yummy to me, will have to find recipes for rice, i can eat as much as i want, if unsalted. thank you.


I'd just pick one I like leave out the salt. With raising, currants, apricots you get plemty of flavor and I have cut down my salt and am use to it now.
kades


----------

